# Cryptopia hacked, lost a bunch of crypto



## Marvin (Jan 16, 2019)

https://archive.md/wgnsh


> *Important Announcement*
> 14th January 2019, the Cryptopia Exchange suffered a security breach which resulted in significant losses. Once identified, the exchange was put into maintenance while we assessed damages.
> 
> Cryptopia has notified and is cooperating with the appropriate government agencies, including the NZ Police and High Tech Crimes Unit. Please see their media release below.
> ...



Police report (https://archive.md/LKfwI):


> *Investigation involving crypto-currency company*
> Tuesday, 15 January 2019 - 9:50pm
> National News
> Police were advised late yesterday of an issue involving potential un-authorised transaction activity at the Christchurch based crypto-currency trading company Cryptopia.
> ...


Also, if you go to the actual cryptopia page, the fancy animated background is a nice touch. I bet they spent the last little remaining btc on commissioning it.

lol


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 16, 2019)

lol cryptocels btfo


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Apparently (some of) the coins were sent to Binance, and Binance is holding them. This is why you should only steal Monero.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Jan 22, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Apparently (some of) the coins were sent to Binance, and Binance is holding them. This is why you should only steal Monero.



Based cz hacking crypto plebs and sending them back to his hoard


----------



## Moon Jelly (Jan 27, 2019)

I remember when my bank was hacked and I irredeemably lost all my money. Oh wait that doesn't happen. Btfo cryptonerds


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 28, 2019)

Moon Jelly said:


> I remember when my bank was hacked and I irredeemably lost all my money. Oh wait that doesn't happen. Btfo cryptonerds


Reminds me of that time the bank shut down my account, froze all my money for an arbitrary amount of time until I fought them in court. (this didn't actually happen to me, but it does happen to people in my country).


----------

